# Refresher EMT B



## mrc (Aug 22, 2013)

Its not time for me to recert but Ive been a little rusty. Does anyone know any site that can help me refresh? Im NYC EMT B could use extra help.


----------



## medicgrimm (Sep 5, 2013)

Google!


----------



## Rockies (Sep 30, 2013)

emsjunkie.com Oodles of practice quizzes to help refresh you on different scenarios.


----------

